# Just Installed Hotshot Header on '04 Spec-v



## USNJMC83 (Jul 31, 2004)

I just finished installing the Hotshot Header and ES Motor Mounts on my '04 Spec-v. I must say, I'm fairly impressed with both. I do have a question regarding the header though. I expected to have an increase in noise, but i fear that my car is going to start sounding like ur typical honda riceburner. The sound is raspy at high revs so is that typical? Almost positive there are no leaks. I've torqued before and after normal engine operating temp but i still feal like i might be having a leak. Basicly I just want to know if anyone else out there w/ this header has the same sound.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you've got a stock exhaust you can't possibly expect it to sound good.

you need a catback anyways to really take advantage of the header. And when you get one, get one that has a MASSIVE resonator.


----------



## USNJMC83 (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if you've got a stock exhaust you can't possibly expect it to sound good.
> 
> you need a catback anyways to really take advantage of the header. And when you get one, get one that has a MASSIVE resonator.



Yea I have stock exhaust  I really only get this weird sound when i rev high, so I figured that might be the problem. Im looking at the Apexi N1 exhaust.. 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Greddy evo II is nice. Magnaflow is nice too, as is stromung and Nismo.


----------

